# Can it be too cold to ride?



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

As a newbie, I was just wondering if there is a cut off temperature for riding. I know that it depends on the person and attire, but I am wondering if mechanically, there is a temp that is not good for the bike gears, components, etc.

It is -14 C (6.8 F) today, and I was planning on going for a ride this afternoon. On the trails with my Fat bike, if that makes any difference.

TIA


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

Interesting question!! I too would like to know this!


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

when it gets cold out you do need to consider a few things. Your aluminum bits should be fine, their strength will hold up fine down below -100C/-150F, so that shouldn't be much of a concern. The two bigger issues when it gets cold out, -50C/-60F, is that the grease in your hubs will get thick and your pawls can start to stick. Easy fix is to replace that grease with a thick oil. Another issue is cable housing. Plastic starts to get fragile, so its easy to shatter a cable housing in a crash, so make sure you take that into consideration as well. 

The type of temps your talking about, -14C/7F, just ride.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

To Bobby's point, the limiting factor will be your ability to cope with the cold, long before the bike. Downhill sections are especially brutal.

Here are 3 things I'd recommend in terms of clothing if you'll be out there a lot this winter:

Waterproof, and semi-insulated MTB cycling shoes, such as these (with ski-style socks):








"Lobster" style gloves. There's no perfect solution here, as I find my fingers still get cold when it's ~ -20C, but these are about as good as you'll get, while still allowing you to shift:








..and you'll want to wear a thin skull cap under your helmet too:


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Savvy Borador said:


> As a newbie, I was just wondering if there is a cut off temperature for riding. I know that it depends on the person and attire, but I am wondering if mechanically, there is a temp that is not good for the bike gears, components, etc.
> 
> It is -14 C (6.8 F) today, and I was planning on going for a ride this afternoon. On the trails with my Fat bike, if that makes any difference.
> 
> TIA


We used to ride in teps cold enough your rim brakes would freeze to the rim if you weren't careful. Single digits will be fine on the bike, just don't expect suspension to be as compliant, I have found mineral oil brakes to be annoyingly sluggish to return (Shimano disc and old Magura rim brakes...) and if you ride clipless, make sure your cleats don't freeze to the pedals. (If you do have any liquid water around) and if you use a Camelbak, take a drink very often, or your hose will freeze!

As far as your equipment though it will be fine. We have to remember temperature to us is a very narrow range. Materials can typically take a much much much wider range of temperatures than the human body.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

At those temps? Nah.

Your biggest limitations will be your cold weather riding gear.

Feet and hands, mostly. But also pay attention to your nuts. 

I don't care for bulky gloves on the bike. I haven't used lobster gloves specifically, but I have used ski gloves. No thanks. Not for warmth (warmth has been good), but for tactile sensitivity and dexterity. Gotta use fingers for shifting and braking, and bulky gloves make is more difficult to feel the controls. Below 20F, I prefer pogies (handlebar mittens) with thin full-fingered gloves.

My preferred solution to keep my feet warm is to wear my hiking boots with a comfy wool sock. Adding a polypro liner sock against my skin will boost temp rating a touch without adding a bunch of bulk, due to improved sweat management.

I wear relatively little on my arms and lower legs. Most of my insulation goes on my core, my feet, and my hands. My head, also, tends to get fairly little insulation, with most of that focused on protecting my ears. I make sure in winter conditions that my beard is long enough to help block wind from my face. I have not ridden in temps cold enough to this point where I've felt like I needed face protection for the whole ride. At most, I'll wear a Buff over the lower portion of my face (covering up to my upper lip, tucked under my nostrils) until riding warms me up, then I'll pull it down to use as a neck gaiter.

Figuring out exactly what winter gear system works best for you will take some trial and error. It took me a few years to figure out my general setup, and I tweak little things every year typically. And to be sure, every winter I go through a shortened trial-and-error process until I remember all the little details. Last year, I added pogies to my winter kit. This year, I'm looking for some winter specific boots.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I give you guys credit for biking in that weather. 

I use a regular 27.5 bike and once colder than 0C (32F) I just don't enjoy it anymore. Not sure if it's the bike or me, but nothing seems as responsive, especially once the sun is setting. 

I did invest in good clothing and that makes all the difference.

I have never tried a fat bike, let us know how you enjoyed riding in that weather, with that bike.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah like Harold said, make sure those nuts are tucked up tight. I let em hang a bit after taking a leak before a long standing descent and they got cold quick!

Otherwise, I once read good advice from Dave Wiens. He said when you start your ride, your appendages should be warm and your core cold, that when heat up you won't have to shed layers.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Harold said:


> At those temps? Nah.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I'd agree that there's no perfect solution. Those lobster gloves (and I have those exact Marmots) are thick, so they'll never be as good in terms of dexterity as a thinner bike-specific glove. However in my case, I just can't get by with those thin ones when it gets very cold. It's certainly a trade off.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

last winter my coldest ride was when i went out when it was -16f with 30 mph winds. the bike was pinging and poping and squeaking like never before. nothing was wrong though. i don't think i made it more than 1.5 hours. 

if you ride in real cold temps you could run into brake or shift lines freezing in place. but usually the limiting factor is your riding gear and how well dressed you are. it takes a few tries to get it dialed in so your not too hot and sweating too much, but not too underdressed that you will freeze if you have a mechanical break down and have to stop and make repairs. 

shoe covers and Bar Mitts are a must for cold weather. you'll be much more comfortable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

phlegm said:


> I'd agree that there's no perfect solution. Those lobster gloves (and I have those exact Marmots) are thick, so they'll never be as good in terms of dexterity as a thinner bike-specific glove. However in my case, I just can't get by with those thin ones when it gets very cold. It's certainly a trade off.


That's where the pogies come in. They're a wonderful winter item.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Of course there is a cutoff but you're right, it varies on the individual. Luckily I live in Southern California so the upper 40's is usually the lowest temps we see during riding hours and even that's rare. I've ridden in the high 20's ONCE while it was snowing on us in St George but the riding was great because the snow wasn't sticking. I was just wearing my regular biking attire but was wearing a long sleeve jersey over an long sleeve Under Armour "cold gear" shirt. After 10-15 minutes of riding, I never felt the cold. Then again, riding in the big high 20's is nothing compared to what you're talking about. Thank goodness I don't have to worry about that. 

My personal bigger issue is HEAT and I don't do well when it gets to anywhere close to 90. The older I get, the worse it gets and it started at about age 40. That's one of the reasons I never worked day shifts as I worked outdoors in a bullet-proof vest. I don't mis that at all.


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

I've ridden right around 0F and the bike components were fine. One thing you might want to pay attention to is if you store your bike inside where it's way warmer than it is outside, you'll lose pressure in your tires outside (see: Brady v. NFL). Probably only a big issue if you set your tire pressure pretty low while it's warm inside, and then when you go out, your tires are way more smooshie than you want/need.


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

Here I was thinking low 50's and upper 40's was cold last week here in Southern CA..I can't even imagine riding in 7 degree weather! Good on you for wanting to get out there...I'd be by a warm fire with an adult beverage...but that's just me.


----------



## mato (Dec 20, 2015)

We used to ride on the East Coast in Temps down to about 20 deg F. Below that was my personal comfort cutoff. Booties and big gloves a must


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

mato said:


> We used to ride on the East Coast in Temps down to about 20 deg F. Below that was my personal comfort cutoff. Booties and big gloves a must


I concur. I would look for something else to do when the temps are that low. Just my opinion. That's pretty extreme cold.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I've done several rides in sub-zero temp down to -17below. My main problem was eyelids freezing shut. So when below 10 degrees like to wear ski goggles.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

For cables, I lube them all with silicone grease. It never freezes and repels water somewhat just by filling the voids in the twisted cables.

Lately I've tried a polar insulated bottle to keep my water from freezing. It took over 3 hrs. for my water to begin to freeze at 22F. (I only rode for ~2, but the bike sat on the truck for awhile after and on the way there). Started at room temp. It was still easily drinkable. My ski jacket has collapsible plastic flasks that fit in the inside pockets.

The worst is splashing water on your freezing cold bike. Stuff starts to malfunction shortly thereafter. One of my buddies had to pee on his rear derailleur to get it to work. It really worked!

I've been out at -4F and the bike was fine. Me, not as fine. 

The fatbikers up in AK go out in _really_ cold weather. Ask them how to cope.

-F


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah I'm with the 20 F degree cut off temp. If its any colder than that, I'm probably skiing.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Harold said:


> That's where the pogies come in. They're a wonderful winter item.


They are expensive but make winter riding possible. A light pair of gloves is all you usually need to stay toasty warm. If it's not too much below freezing you can ride in summer cutoff gloves.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it fine to breathe hard through your mouth at these cold temperatures? Such as on a climb.
What's the cutoff temperature for that, and are you supposed to breathe through your nose instead?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Harold said:


> That's where the pogies come in. They're a wonderful winter item.


Finally checked out what you meant by "pogies", or "handlebar mits". They actually look like they'd work.

I'd buy these just because of the name:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lotusdriver said:


> Is it fine to breathe hard through your mouth at these cold temperatures? Such as on a climb.
> What's the cutoff temperature for that, and are you supposed to breathe through your nose instead?


That is a personal issue. I don't have problems.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

phlegm said:


> Finally checked out what you meant by "pogies", or "handlebar mits". They actually look like they'd work.
> 
> I'd buy these just because of the name:
> 
> View attachment 1043450


My biggest issue in the cold (about -10C and below) has always been the grease gumming up in my shifters, making shifting slow or in extreme cases completely unresponsive. Looking at those pogies, I wonder if they would help to not only keep your fingers warm, but also maybe keep the shifters warm enough to continue functioning?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mentor said:


> My biggest issue in the cold (about -10C and below) has always been the grease gumming up in my shifters, making shifting slow or in extreme cases completely unresponsive. Looking at those pogies, I wonder if they would help to not only keep your fingers warm, but also maybe keep the shifters warm enough to continue functioning?


No. Clean out that gummy lube in your shifters and you won't have a problem. VERY well-known Shimano issue. I have seen it happen to a Shimano freehub, too. Invariably, it doesn't happen with brand new parts. It's always on old parts with old lube. if you don't clean the old lube out when it starts doing this in the cold, it will eventually behave this way all the time. Poor function in the cold is just an early symptom


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

they should make heated grips that run off our night light batteries. maybe they do ??


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

On Long Island, we get down to 10 degrees F here and there. I will ride my fat bike in that. 
I also commute to the train and then from the train to work on a Dahon folder. I will do that as long as there's no ice and snow on the ground. I rode yesterday in 27 degrees but I did not ride today because yesterday, I found lots of store owners throw their mop water into the street. Guess where that goes? Right in the bike lane. 
On the breathing thing... I wear an Endura Gaitor over my face and breathe through it. If I don't, I'll cough like a smoker for two hours after the ride.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Just pedal and make your own heat. A thermos of hot cocoa is nice at rest breaks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

winginit said:


> they should make heated grips that run off our night light batteries. maybe they do ??


Heated grips exist. I don't use them.

Pogies are amazing for keeping the hands warm. Also, a side benefit of a carbon fiber handlebar is that it doesn't pull heat out of your hands like an aluminum bar does. The combination between those two things keeps my hands quite happy.


DSCF2549 by Nate, on Flickr

My hands were toasty warm with light summer gloves down to around 0F at the coldest last winter. It hasn't been nearly as cold this year, and the ride pictured above is the only one where it's been below 20F for me so far. I won't pull the pogies out until it gets below 20F. My last ride, even, was right at 20F, and I was comfortable wearing "summer" long fingered gloves.

I generally avoid commuting in the wintertime. It's less because of my comfort level with the cold, and more because of my lack of trust for drivers around me on slippery roads. It also has to do with inconsistent conditions, related to the way things are plowed or shoveled. In many cases, the bike lane is the depository for snow. Door zone bike lanes are worse because there are clear bits, but then piles of snow (between parked cars, oftentimes) extend into the lane. Those two things push you out farther into the traffic lanes with cars who misjudge your speed and are often driving on nearly bald tires. If I do a pavement ride in the winter, it's either when the roads have zero snow on them, or I restrict myself to greenway rides. I really want to add pogies to my road bike kit, too. Being out in the road and more exposed to the wind, I'd use them in warmer temps than I use them on my mtb. I don't think I'll make those by hand, though. Pogies for drop handlebars are going to have a more complicated shape to them, and I don't want to deal with the hassle of doing several mock-ups and prototypes before getting it right.

The pogies I have now aren't perfectly shaped (I could use a touch more space around the thumb for actuating my shifter and dropper post), but a couple tests with cardboard mockups got me to the useable point I'm at now.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Harold said:


> That is a personal issue. I don't have problems.


Why is it a personal issue? I would say it's just a general question.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lotusdriver said:


> Why is it a personal issue? I would say it's just a general question.


It's personal because not everyone has it.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

What do you mean? Not everybody breathes air?
Doesn't matter, nobody has answered the question anyway.
My guess it you'd need to take care below about -20 deg C. But it's just a guess, it rarely gets below -5 deg C in the UK anyway.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lotusdriver said:


> What do you mean? Not everybody breathes air?
> Doesn't matter, nobody has answered the question anyway.
> My guess it you'd need to take care below about -20 deg C. But it's just a guess, it rarely gets below -5 deg C in the UK anyway.


Breathing cold air does not bother me down to about 0F or maybe a touch colder. Maybe around -20F, the cold air is a little irritating to me, but it doesn't get that cold very often.

It is personal because people have different threshholds for that. For some, even cool temps above frrezing are a problem. Others have a higher threshhold than I do.

There is no absolute temp where it is a problem for everybody. And the point at which cold becomes irritating can change for people. That is what I mean by personal.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah, l see what you are getting at now.

There's no set figure, it depends on the individual. So while l might be unhappy in -10 deg somebody else would not have a problem.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't want to derail this thread but I have been wondering this too. I have been getting wrestles and wanting to take my MTB out on the local bike path in the mornings before class. I just don't know how to dress? I don't want to kill my self but I also don't want to freeze 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

flyfisher117 said:


> Don't want to derail this thread but I have been wondering this too. I have been getting wrestles and wanting to take my MTB out on the local bike path in the mornings before class. I just don't know how to dress? I don't want to kill my self but I also don't want to freeze
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


There are several attire tips throughout this thread, so I'd recommend digging a bit.

The problem I run into - and I guess is the same for most - is that I am typically cold at first and I want to overdress. This leads to sweating during the ride as I warm up. This is fine if you have a short jaunt home, but can actually be dangerous in other situations. So the fix is to use adjustable layers and/or get to know how your body reacts. Some people sweat more than others, and types of materials can help here too.

As on page 1, consider a thin layer under your helmet, good winter footwear (either dedicated winter MTB shoes if using cleats, or winter boots if not). I manage with thicker gloves, although the "pogies" described seem like a great idea.

As mentioned, the limit will be your tolerance, and probably not anything mechanical.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

flyfisher117 said:


> Don't want to derail this thread but I have been wondering this too. I have been getting wrestles and wanting to take my MTB out on the local bike path in the mornings before class. I just don't know how to dress? I don't want to kill my self but I also don't want to freeze
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Google information about "layering". It's an important general concept to understand for people who spend time outdoors. Not just in wintertime, but all year. Understand that under high-intensity effort (biking would be considered that), you generally want fewer, thinner layers. The higher the intensity, the fewer and thinner those layers need to be.

If I'm just walking the dog, I'll choose a much warmer layering setup with fewer thin, wicking layers than I would if I was mt biking at the same temperature.

It takes a little experimentation before you start to understand your body and the clothing at your disposal, because everybody's different. This is pretty apparent when I show up to a winter group ride. I run warm, so I wear pretty thin layers. Other folks who run cold are a lot more bundled up than I am. They might cover their whole face when I'm only covering my ears. The list goes on with all the differences.

And, the layers I choose will change depending on whether I'm doing a mtb ride in the woods vs. a pavement ride where I'm more exposed to the wind.


----------



## RogueRadio (Dec 7, 2015)

Switching to flats in the winter was a great idea. I know I dont climb as well, but I can wear my light weight boots and thicker socks, not spend money on cleats, and wear more winter gear. My hands, feet, and fingers consistently freeze. So i wear an Underarmour thick hat under a helmet, Thick gloves for skiing, and 2 layers of socks. I tend to draw the line when it gets below 10ºF


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It was low 50s yesterday after work. Warm enough to be outside but too cold to want to be rushing through the air so I hiked my trails and did some work on them.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> It is personal because people have different threshholds for that. For some, even cool temps above frrezing are a problem.


Being someone who lived in Fargo, ND for 8 years, I find that a majority of the country/world are not acclimated to winter very well. When you watch New Year's even telecasts from NYC and they are talking about how "frigid" it is and that anyone is brave to be out, and then they say something about being a numbing 20F out, I burst out laughing.

I used to walk to class (NDSU) in shorts and a sweatshirt when it was -10F. Had to duck into buildings every 400yds or so to avoid frostbite, but hey. Worst I saw while I was there was -45F with around ~20mph winds putting the wind chills sub -60F. Even your nylon wind pants became brittle. You know it is bad when NYLON cracks in half. Cars wouldn't start due to oil being frozen in the lines. Couldn't touch medal or the oils on your skin would insta-freeze and stick your hand to stuff. Tears would cause your eye lashes to stick. The works.

I have since moved away from that and have slightly lost my abilities to cope with extreme cold, but still, the point is that "cold" is an extremely relative thing.

Mechanically, nothing becomes an issue until around 0F, which as someone mentioned is when your rubber parts start to get brittle. Regardless, almost always your biggest limiting factor is what YOU are comfortable in, your bike will survive.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an ancient set of Shimano hydraulic brakes that start acting up if it gets colder than -15 C, or so: first the levers lose all slack movement, and then they leak at the bottom...
For the rider, the type of riding makes a big difference too. If I can keep up some speed at low effort, my hands get cold easily. If I need to work at it just to keep going, I tend to overheat all over.


----------



## That Was Exciting (Feb 4, 2016)

*Winter Riding Is Exciting*

I've been out on some rides this winter with the mild weather we are having in P.A. it's been awesome. Full fingered gloves are a must and a light rain jacket like frog togs over a down vest has helped me stay light weight, dry, and warm. I've also been using a smart wool base layer on my rides, I'll just wear shorts over the leggings if temps are above freezing. Take your camera, I've been getting lots of cool ice shots around the creeks and streams. Check out some of my pic's and winter ride videos at That Was Exciting
*-Sean*
THAT WAS EXCITING!! - That Was Exciting


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

As luck would have it, MTBR has been promoting a winter riding and clothing write-up. I think the clothing piece is most relevant to this thread:
Ultimate winter apparel for cold weather rides - Mtbr.com

I'm tried none of that apparel aside from an older version of the Shimano shoes - and I can confirm they are awesome.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hate to break it to you, but down is the wrong type of insulation for high effort activities that induce sweating. Save the down for camp. When you get sweaty, that down will stick together, compress, get heavy, and lose insulative value.

Fleeces and softshells work better.

But honestly, it hasn't been cold enough this winter except for maybe 1 or 2 days, where I've needed more than a couple wicking layers and MAYBE a wind blocking layer on a mtb ride.


----------



## That Was Exciting (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree with that. It's been working for me because it packs small. late in the day ill put it on and put my wind layer on over it if i start getting chilled. Your right on, down does have its draw backs especially when wet.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

No, it can't be too cold to ride. This year has been mild and so the coldest has been about -20 F. The coldest ride last year was -38 F. It takes some special gear but I don't do much of anything special for the bike. There's no such thing as too cold, just poor clothing choices.


----------

